# New enclosed trailer on order, show me how you set up your layout for tool storage.



## beachremodlr

Ordered a 6'x12' enclosed trailer today and I was hoping that I could see some pics of your trailer layout for tool storage. I guess that everybody is different by what they carry from day to day, but I'd like to see some photos of good ways to stay very organized while carrying tools for the many trades that we remodelers perform on a daily basis. I'm sure with a quick view of all of my tools, I could come up with something, but I wanted to hear (see) what works good for you guys! 
I am going from a flat bed landscape trailer w/ jobsite tool boxes, to a new black enclosed rig:clap:

I have about 10 power tools w/ cases, lots of hand tools, stand-up compressor, tbl saw, wet saw, painting supplies, 6 or 7 hose/cord reels, miter saw w/ stand, little giant ladder, lost of fastner and screw boxes, and, and, and....
Whats a good way to build shelving in a trailer w/ the least amount of permanent evidence/damage to the floor and walls?


----------



## orson

I'll take a few pics of mine and post them.

In the meantime how bout some additional info: Vnose or straight? any side doors? ramp or double door on back?


----------



## buletbob

I would sugest before you do anything use a product by huculiner or dupla color. ( same as spray on bed liner ) and roll it down on the deck. you will thank your self later, Just my 2cnts


----------



## Robie

I had a 6x10 until I replaced it with an 8.5x16. It sounds like you want to carry a lot of stuff. Whether you buy or make cabinets and fixtures to store the load, think it through as best you can. Keeping a walkway down the middle is crucial. If not, everythings ends up on the floor and you can't get to or find anything.
Make sure you pay attention to balancing the load.
Here is a pic of the trailer I sold. Not near enough shelf space.


----------



## Patrick

my 7x14 is coming next week :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## polishguy

i just ordered my trailer today i can't wait to get it and start working on it :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: pic w shelfs will follow


----------



## platinumLLC

There are a couple really good threads that have a lot of ideas in them already. Think they are even stickys. Check at the top of this forum or the tool forum or do a search.


----------



## Mike Finley

The cheapest way used to be to buy those metal assemble yourself 24'' deep x 48'' wide x 60'' tall shelves, put them together and install them upside down so you had a lip to hold everything on the shelves. You can then attach them to the metal studs of the trailer with self tapping sheet metal screws, doesn't take too many, mayber 5-6 per unit and they are not going anywhere. I suggest though that you toss the press board shelves that come with it and replace right off the bat with plywood.

Table saws and miter saws, put them on stands, and stand them up against the walls and rig a holding system to clamp them in place.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

This thread has some good ideas. Mine is on page 14. Let me know if ya need to know anything about the install.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/post-your-work-truck-van-thread-17364/


----------



## woodchuck2

bcconstruction did an awesome job on his trailer, here are a couple pics of mine. I cant remember where i posted them last on here or i would give you the link.


----------



## woodchuck2

Here are pics of the power invertor that i use to recharge batteries and run power tools.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

woodchuck2 said:


> Here are pics of the power invertor that i use to recharge batteries and run power tools.


 
Woodchuck that inverter idea is a great idea. I was going to fit something similer to my trailer but i dont ever work anywhere where i dont have power but i bet it's dam handy in your trade. I wish i had something like that for the times i worked on site in UK and had to run the 5kw noisey gen all day long to just charge batterys. How many cordless charges do you think you get out of it before you have to run engine to recharge?


----------



## woodchuck2

I have ran the invertor for a good 12-16 hours without the truck plugged in just charging batteries. I have ran a 500 watt halogen work light for 20-30 minutes before the invertor shuts down. The truck stays plugged in for the most part though. There have been times that i would overload the invertor but starting the truck was just enough extra juice to do what i needed. I used to blow the main fuse in the truck all the time but i swapped in a breaker that automatically resets itself so as long as the truck is running then the 1000ca marine battery is recharging. I picked up the invertor through Harbor Freight for $149 and i have never had a problem with it. It works great for recharging the batteries, i just use two 18v chargers that stay plugged in all the time. No need to carry around the charger and look for a place to plug it in. I just run in the trailer, stuff it in the charger, click on the invertor and grab another battery. I also carry a battery charger for the times i want to recharge the marine battery but not keep the truck plugged in. I am to afraid to plug in the truck but leave it off the ball, then hop in the truck and drive away forgetting to unplug it.


----------



## charimon

ggg


----------



## charimon

Here is my 6x12 V nose trailer inside.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEM2aVLjbok

Thanks Craig


I have no idea why this site does not allow you to embed you tube:furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:


----------



## tonyeastern

Woodchuck, how may watts is the inverter and do you need anything else if all I need it to do is charge DeWalt 18V batteries? I would not be hooking it to the truck but would charge the battery with a regular battery charger at night.

Tony


----------



## TempestV

charimon said:


> Here is my 6x12 V nose trailer inside.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEM2aVLjbok
> 
> Thanks Craig
> 
> 
> I have no idea why this site does not allow you to embed you tube:furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:


It doesn't????


----------



## TBFGhost

...what size wire is running between the truck and the Marine Battery?


----------



## MALCO.New.York

charimon said:


> Here is my 6x12 V nose trailer inside.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEM2aVLjbok
> 
> Thanks Craig
> 
> 
> I have no idea why this site does not allow you to embed you tube:furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:


An Organized Truck is the sign of a Sick Mind........You Sir..........."Are Certifiable"!!!! 

WELL DONE!!


----------



## TempestV

charimon said:


> Here is my 6x12 V nose trailer inside.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEM2aVLjbok
> 
> Thanks Craig
> 
> 
> I have no idea why this site does not allow you to embed you tube:furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:


Quite the festool collection!

have you met Warner yet?


----------



## charimon

Tempest
Thank you for fixing my post:thumbsup:
Warner and I share the sickness, and while I haven't had the chance to meet him personally we seem to think much alike. 

Malco 
It comes from drinking all the Green coolaid:jester:
Thanks
Craig


----------



## Bearpau

woodchuck2 said:


> I have ran the invertor for a good 12-16 hours without the truck plugged in just charging batteries. I have ran a 500 watt halogen work light for 20-30 minutes before the invertor shuts down. The truck stays plugged in for the most part though. There have been times that i would overload the invertor but starting the truck was just enough extra juice to do what i needed. I used to blow the main fuse in the truck all the time but i swapped in a breaker that automatically resets itself so as long as the truck is running then the 1000ca marine battery is recharging. I picked up the invertor through Harbor Freight for $149 and i have never had a problem with it. It works great for recharging the batteries, i just use two 18v chargers that stay plugged in all the time. No need to carry around the charger and look for a place to plug it in. I just run in the trailer, stuff it in the charger, click on the invertor and grab another battery. I also carry a battery charger for the times i want to recharge the marine battery but not keep the truck plugged in. I am to afraid to plug in the truck but leave it off the ball, then hop in the truck and drive away forgetting to unplug it.


I recently installed an inverter in my sprinter van. After a lot of research I found that 2-6volt golf cart batteries work great more amp hour and many more charges. You can even run a solar panel to keep it charged.


----------



## SearchforSignal

Bearpau said:


> I recently installed an inverter in my sprinter van. After a lot of research I found that 2-6volt golf cart batteries work great more amp hour and many more charges. You can even run a solar panel to keep it charged.


This is a 12 year old thread!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearpau

I guess they should delete threads after so long.


----------

